# Anyone else a fan of Erikson's Malazan books?



## Steerpike (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm enjoying the series a lot thus far (I am on book six). I find the series to be better than George Martin's Song of Ice and Fire series, though I am a big fan of that one as well. People seem to either love or hate the Malazan books. Not a lot of middle ground.


----------



## writeshiek33 (Nov 29, 2011)

haven't read them but  now my interest peaked


----------



## Kelise (Nov 29, 2011)

I've had Garden's of the Moon waiting on my bookshelf for months now. I really have to get ahead in my judging/reviewing books so I can have a little 'read whatever I want' reading time.


----------



## Solomon Tan (Nov 29, 2011)

Same here, I got the Garden of the Moon as a ebook in my phone for months.. I am going to complete the current book that I'm reading and once that is done, I'll go to Garden of the Moon..


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 29, 2011)

I really loved Garden of the Moon, although it really took some getting used to.  Erikson paints his world in such a unique way that it's hard to grasp for even the most hardened fantasy reader.  It's dense reading, be forewarned, but I think once getting into it, I think you'll be happy with the results.  However, Deadhouse Gates, the second book, I've been reading for going on 4 years now.  I just can't FINISH it.  I've never in my life had as much difficulty finishing a book.  Now I've heard this criticism before of this book.  Finish it and then the rest of the series is pretty good.  So I'm looking forward to one day finally finishing book 2 so I can go on.  Now that the series is complete, it gives me more interest in finishing it.

So, all in all, I highly recommend Erikson.  Just have patience.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 29, 2011)

Gardens of the Moon is great. I liked Deadhouse Gates, personally, but like Memories of Ice even more. So far, the series has been excellent. I also read Night of Knives, by Ian Esslemont, and I thought that was quite good as well.

The main complaint I hear about Erikson is that people are put off by the lack of backstory and explanation. In many cases, the reader is simply thrust into the world and the action of the story and left to piece things together over time. I think it is kind of cool, but I have some friends who really hate it


----------



## AlexanderKira (Nov 29, 2011)

I have been really wanting to start on the series, but is it worth it? I mean I have A LOT of books to finish, should I add this series as well? I am currently on the first book in the Wheel of Time, I am on Eldest, Medieval History, and Chronicles of the Black Company. Is this series really great? Can you tell me anything of the world?


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 29, 2011)

There is a "Black Company" feel to Gardens of the Moon. Erikson is apparently a fan of Cook.

To me, it is the best Fantasy series going (well, technically it is done, but I'm still in the middle of it!). I give it an edge of George R. R. Martin, though many would disagree.

The world is gritty and dangerous. Magic is dangerous and in many ways unpredictable. Mortals ascend to become gods or demigods. And these gods interfere directly with the mortal world. In fact, even the distinction implied by using the word "mortal" is incorrect, because the gods can be slain. 

The series is rich with history - I'm not sure another series comes close in terms of world-building. All in all, I think the books are great. But again, it seems to be a love or hate relationship people have with Erikson.


----------



## subdee (Nov 29, 2011)

I am a great great fan of Erikson's Malazan series.

I am currently reading the House of Chains but I just can't put the book down. The world, the back story, the characters (we love Quick Ben!), the setting, and mostly the fight scenes, are wonderful. 

I too have noticed the love or hate extremes regarding the series, but I would have to say that if you put yourself really into it and don't just skim through the first book, you'll get to love it. I think the main thing that puts people off, is that it throws the reader in the middle of an event, and lets them slowly figure out what's going on. This, plus the myriads of characters, could be the cause. Who knows.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi subdee. Nice to see a fellow fan! The number of characters might be an issue for some. The people I've talked to who didn't like it tended to be put of by the lack of explanation on the part of the writer. They felt confused as to what was going on. I think Erikson handles that well, though, because the pieces begin to fall into place. Early on, the characters are confused, thrust into dangerous and violent events, events that are momentous in the history of the world. The reader shares that perspective and then begins to assemble the pieces as she goes.


----------



## subdee (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok so I just finished the House of Chains and I have to say


Spoiler: House of Chains



How could they kill Sha'ik/Felisin like this and not let her sister know that she was the one that killed her! And what about the expectation of an epic fight between Malazan army and the army of the Apocalypse that the whole book prepares you for! I did enjoy the brief reunion of Fiddler and Hedge though haha!


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 16, 2011)

Subdee:

You'll get additional development of certain plot lines in _The Bonehunters_.


----------



## myrddin173 (Dec 16, 2011)

While I have not read any of them yet but since the series is on NPR's Top 100 Sci-Fi and Fantasy books I will be reading them at some point as I am bound and determined to read the entire list.


----------



## subdee (Jan 17, 2012)

Here I am again to express my frustration in not having ordered the Bonehunters book in time. I have just finished the Midnight Tides book and 



Spoiler: Midnight Tides



I don't know if I'll ever find another fantasy series with such a duo like Tehol & Bugg. Amazing quotes, wonderful characters. Just felt bad for Tehol losing all his brothers. It has been by far the heaviest book sentimentally, especially in the end. The movement from one scene to the next from so many different viewpoints in just a few pages was greatly invigorating. I also saw another philosophical perspective in the whole battle and magic relationship which I'd like to use some point in my writings. 
I had to also re-read the prologue in House of Chains only to understand all of it this time around. All in all, one of my favortie books of the series so far.


----------



## mrmister (Jan 17, 2012)

It is taking me forever to get into Gardens of the Moon. Since I began reading it, I've subsequently started and finished four other books. I'm only on page 200. It seems on the cusp of being a great read, only right off the bat you're flooded with a very dense, alien world, and several complex, exotic characters. The writing is great, but it's hard to emotionally connect. I can't get that primal relation to characters with so much world to absorb. 

I'm pressing forward though because with so many books in the series (I think there's 10(?), and I'm too lazy to start a new tab and check (though if that's true what's with this needlessly elaborate parentheses?)) I'm sure it gets easier. They do seem popular, and well regarded critically.


----------

